# Kissing someone else's horse?



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

What are the rules in terms of kissing a horse that isn't yours? There is a girl at the barn where I ride who has a horse. She has been kind enough to let me ride her mare. Sometimes her (the horses...though the girl's to) adorableness is irresistible and I want to kiss her... but I feel awkward since she's not my horse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you remember a recent thread about someone who got bit kissing a horse? And it was her own. Some horses do not like it. I would refrain.


----------



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> Do you remember a recent thread about someone who got bit kissing a horse? And it was her own. Some horses do not like it. I would refrain.


I know the horse is a good kisser (did I really just say that?) because her owner frequently kisses her.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horses would prefer a pat or treat to a strange predator grabbing its face. I kiss my horses, but at best I know they're only tolerating it because they're humoring the crazy old lady who feeds them.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

It's not like the horse is her boyfriend.


----------



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

Tracer said:


> It's not like the horse is her boyfriend.


Haha. Yeah I know but a lot of people have very deep connections with their buddies. I'm just wondering if it's exclusive or if other people get to join in?


----------



## fourleggedfriendly (Jun 8, 2012)

The first day my trainer met my mare, she hugged and kissed all over her our entire lesson. She didn't ask beforehand and I wasn't offended!  I'd say if she's open to letting you ride her horse that she would hope that you show some compassion for the mare. Whether in the form of a pat, kiss, or treat is on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I don't see the issue with it. I kiss the other horses at my barn, though I am well aware that some horses just aren't into it :wink:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

A farrier we had gave me the funniest look when I kissed one of our horses. 

Although I am a guy, I am very loving to our animals. Well, at least the dogs and horses and not to the cats or chickens! They are not just pets or livestock. They are part of the family. 

As for other people's horses, I don't see an issue besides the horses not liking it. A horse may see your action as a threat to them and retaliate like mentioned already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

EXACTLY! They are part of the family (not mine since I don't have a horse... but still).

Sometimes she's just too adorable it's hard not to give her a smooch.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it's okay as long as the horse tolerates it. Where I work I kiss on all the horses who like it and their owners don't mind.  The horse I groom regularly for absolutely LOVES kisses. I kiss his snout and he just can't get enough of it.  And no, it isn't weird at all.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You shouldn't be asking us, you should be asking the owner.

If someone didn't ask permission to kiss on Sky, I wouldn't be very happy because it's disrespectful to do things without consent.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This is such a peculiar thread... xD

I agree with the above: ask the owner, not us.
For me, it would depend on the horse. My current Hunter can get a bit mouthy, and so the answer (Mostly to cover my own butt from a potential lawsuit issue) would be no.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

There are two parts- first: the horse. Some horses can be dangerous if you get your face all up in theirs, either biting or smacking you in the face with their head. Others love attention in all forms, even the weird stuff (from a horse point of view) that human seem to like to do including hugging and kissing on them. 

The second part is the owner: is it someone you know, and how do they interact with their horse? I would never get all snuggly with a stranger's horse, or someone who is physically distant with their horse, but it's different with folks I know, especially if they're snuggly with the horse themselves. So if I'm friends with both the owner and the horse and am feeling so inclined, I will hug or kiss on them if the horse seems okay with it or enjoys the attention. I've never had anyone seem weirded out or uncomfortable with it.

I am also guilty of what I call 'corporal cuddling', a play off corporal punishment. Usually I use it on cats, but it's also effective on horses that aren't dangerous, but are just a little too 'all up in my business,' but not exactly the cuddly type. I'll bear-hug their head, which they usually don't like and resist a bit, and only release them when they relax and stand quietly with me bear hugging their face. Then I let them go. Usually they decide they'd rather not get forcibly cuddled again (it is adversive to them) and will stay out of my space. You have to choose your targets carefully though, as it obviously doesn't work on the puppy-dog type horses and could be dangerous with legitimately reactive or dangerous horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses don't like pats or kisses or hugs; they tolerate them. What a horse is ok with is just standing along side a few feet away from it's jaw and looking where the horse looks, as tho you were another horse. It can take discipline to stand beside one and not touch it for 10 minutes.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Horses would prefer a pat or treat to a strange predator grabbing its face. I kiss my horses, but at best I know they're only tolerating it because they're humoring the crazy old lady who feeds them.


Exactly. 



jbarring said:


> Sometimes she's just too adorable it's hard not to give her a smooch.


Despite most horses not really enjoying it and generally just tolerating it, I too will kiss a horse if 1. I know they will tolerate it ok, 2. the owner wouldn't mind, and 3. I just can't resist.

Personally I'm ok when someone I already knows kisses my horse, because he's goobery and they usually can't resist doing it, but will tell you he could take it or leave it. If you ask him, he would much rather have his tummy scratched instead.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't mind if people kiss on my horses, but I'm also pretty confident they won't take a chunk out of their face in the process. 

I can't remember the last time someone actually did kiss on them, but I mean, it's so hard not to give smooches to our cuties for horses


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I often find horse's irresistible and give them a kiss when their owner's aren't looking  It's a little awkward to kiss a horse that isn't yours in front of their owner, haha. I usually *try* to only kiss horse's that aren't mine if I know the owner wouldn't care. I would say, in most cases, if you are allowed to ride the horse, it's probably ok to give them a little kiss


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Tracer said:


> It's not like the horse is her boyfriend.


I take my horses as seriously as I would take a boyfriend... :lol:


----------



## mrrooster (Dec 16, 2013)

poundinghooves said:


> I take my horses as seriously as I would take a boyfriend... :lol:


Haha. I bet. Lots of girls are like that. She is too.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

poundinghooves said:


> I take my horses as seriously as I would take a boyfriend... :lol:


Yeahh... My Husband doesn't like that I call Logan "Handsome, Cutie, Sweetie." ... At all lol. 

In Logan's defense, I knew him much longer than I do my Dear Hubby. :lol:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Pet the horse, Kiss the girl!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd rather kiss my horse than I would most humans


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I kiss all horses. I try not to but I just can't hold a horse and not kiss it... yet... I get irritated when strangers kiss mine... (I never complain though)...

I kiss the all... I hug them and kiss them and love them and hold them and squeeze them and.....


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

lol.. better hope theres no teeny tiny wart on those noses ..


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> Horses don't like pats or kisses or hugs; they tolerate them.


I would beg to differ on that one, my little Belgian begs for hugs, pats an kisses 

She is the sweetest Horse I have even known, most of the others I had could care less about a hug :wink:

.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just ask the owner how she feels about your giving her horse a kiss. What is the worse she can say no. 
I kiss my three, but don't kiss other people's horse.

You just never know if there is something hidden on their muzzles/face. A friend many years ago kissed a friends horse who happened to have gotten into poison ivy. Yup her lips swelled right up. You just never know.

Two of my girls will kiss/rub my cheek after I give them a treat. Never trained them to do that they just do. Like saying thank you. 

My old gelding used to whinny and run to give me kisses when he saw me. He was a funny boy. He wouldn't give me a kiss on cheek right on the lips and he would pucker his lips it was the funniest thing. I miss my old boy he one of those one in a million horses.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

If someone kissed my horse I might have to slap them. )) Lol, but if she's letting you ride it shouldn't it be fine?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

my draft mix likes snokker kisses on his nose.. pffftttt...


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

My Percheron is not at all into nose kisses, but he puts up with me. I figure he has little enough stress on him during the day.. what does his schedule look like? Eat, sleep, eat, walk around, eat, chuck a buck at a passing snowflake... so if I want to kiss him, he just has to suffer it. What he really likes is scratches down the sides of his windpipe. He just about falls over in ecstasy.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow! I can't even imagine anyone having an issue with someone kissing their horse. I am totally fine with anyone being kind and gentle to any of my critters. I mean, I would prefer they ask before feeding them anything but giving them a kiss? Go for it, as long as it isn't freaky and the horse doesn't mind.

I have to admit I am sometimes taken back by people that are so " IT'S MINE! DON'T TOUCH!" I wouldn't ever want my horses to have less attention simply because I am over possessive.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Inga said:


> Wow! I can't even imagine anyone having an issue with someone kissing their horse. I am totally fine with anyone being kind and gentle to any of my critters. I mean, I would prefer they ask before feeding them anything but giving them a kiss? Go for it, as long as it isn't freaky and the horse doesn't mind.
> 
> I have to admit I am sometimes taken back by people that are so " IT'S MINE! DON'T TOUCH!" I wouldn't ever want my horses to have less attention simply because I am over possessive.


Well we exist, and I'm definitely not over possessive. It's simply respectful to ask the owner's permission. 

My horse is a total sweetheart but when you invade a horse's space, especially as a stranger, you have no idea what will happen. 

Therefore, I rather they ask before they go all smoochy smooch lovey dovey on my equally as lovely horse.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I agree with asking the owner, just to make sure that all bases are covered. The horse may have had a biting issue in the past, so now they are super careful about who does what, you never know. I would much rather someone pet/kiss my horse than randomly walk by always feeding them treats by hand, especially if the horse has an allergy, or starts to get nippy. That being said, I agree that I don't want my horses to always be put in a bubble, and no one can do anything with them unless I'm there, they deserve lots of attention, and in the case of my Arabian, she was soooooo one person oriented because of crap in her past that I practically threw her at other people, because I wanted her to learn that other people were safe as well. But if I happen to have a horse I know is nippy, or invades your space, I will nicely ask people to not do certain things so that everyone is safe, and I don't have to undo training, or issues caused by other people doing certain things that just don't work with said horse. Quite a few horses I know don't mind or even really like kissing and hugs, but just about fall over in happiness if you actually scratch their itchy spots instead, much like a herd mate will.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Ask the owner for sure. You never know how they feel about it or how the horse is going to react. 

My buckskin gelding, Dusty had no idea what kisses were. I gave me a peck on the jaw the other day and he heard the smooch noise, moved off and started lunging around me at a lope. He had it ingrained that the noise meant lope and he was just trying to be a good boy. Since i'm marketing him for beginners and kids, I went back and gave him about a million kisses till he understood that THOSE kisses meant stand still and get loved on.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It all boils down to lack of respect for someone else's property.


----------

